# MTB: Padded or not?



## severine (Apr 6, 2010)

Do all of you guys pad your hineys or do some of you ride unpadded?

Just got a pair of Loeka shorts from Chainlove and while I knew they were unpadded when I bought them, I figured I'd wear a padded liner underneath. Well, joke's on me... there's a soft liner in them that would add to the bulk. In other  words, too many layers for me so I guess I will be giving these a shot as is. Nice shorts, the inside is very soft and comfy... just will be weird without padding on the HT. Though I guess it will just make me a better rider, right? :lol:


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2010)

I always ride in lycra with a good padded chamois.  When I MTB I wear unlined MTB shorts over my lycra so in case (when) I fall I don't ruin my $60-80 bibs.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2010)

You just couldn't resist b, could you? :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 6, 2010)

Padded MTB shorts for sure!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 7, 2010)

Padded for sure. I rode 5 or 6 times at the beginning of the season without and my "seat" would never forgive me.  After riding with, I never want to go un-padded again.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2010)

Padded mtb shorts.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

Seriously, I would not want to ride without padded shorts.  Find a way to make it work...


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess I just find it weird that they would promote these as MTB shorts and put a lining in them with no padding. Either pad them or don't put a lining in at all so you can wear a padded liner underneath...

Though it does have a very pretty pink lycra lining inside. I bet none of you guys have that!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 7, 2010)

severine said:


> I guess I just find it weird that they would promote these as MTB shorts and put a lining in them with no padding. Either pad them or don't put a lining in at all so you can wear a padded liner underneath...
> 
> Though it does have a very pretty pink lycra lining inside. I bet none of you guys have that!



Mine is just plain pink...not pretty pink   I got robbed.


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2010)

severine said:


> I guess I just find it weird that they would promote these as MTB shorts and put a lining in them with no padding. Either pad them or don't put a lining in at all so you can wear a padded liner underneath...
> 
> Though it does have a very pretty pink lycra lining inside. I bet none of you guys have that!



Shorts like that are probably geared more toward the downhill/park crowd who don't often use their saddle for sitting on so don't want or need the bulk of a padded chamois, but do want a form fitting liner to keep things in place or to wick sweat.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

Marc said:


> Shorts like that are probably geared more toward the downhill/park crowd who don't often use their saddle for sitting on so don't want or need the bulk of a padded chamois, but do want a form fitting liner to keep things in place or to wick sweat.


I have another pair of their shorts that are marketed as "downhill" and those have a mesh liner. But these were sold as "mountain bike" instead. Good point though. (Though women don't have to worry about keeping things in place so much, Marc...  These are women's shorts.)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't think the liner in the shorts was that tight?  I'd still try to wear padded liner shorts underneath.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 7, 2010)

started riding with padded baggy mtb shorts last year...it took a while to get used to the feel of the 'built-in underwear', but it was much easier on the anatomy for sho


----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2010)

I always wear just nylon/lycra tighties. They are the most comfortable and by far the most utilitarian. I tried a pair of the baggy's..and first time I needed to get my ass out of the saddle on a roller, the baggy crotch got caught on the nose of the saddle I did a header.  I've got good legs and am secure in my masculinity...I have no problem showing them off in some tight black biking shorts. :-D:-D


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought a pair of armored shorts last season.  I have yet to wear them on a ride.  My other shorts are padded.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Apr 7, 2010)

I suppose this is a way of keeping coed riding Rated G.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2010)

Padded.

Cut the liner out and then wear your own underneath.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Padded.
> 
> Cut the liner out and then wear your own underneath.


Good idea! I tried wearing my padded liner shorts underneath today and Whew! Hot and uncomfortable! Bye, bye pretty pink lining! At least the pink pinstripes and flower on the back pocket will still be there... :lol:


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> I suppose this is a way of keeping coed riding Rated G.


:lol: Well...that's a WHOLE other discussion!


----------



## Jisch (Apr 9, 2010)

I always wear padded shorts, but I ride with a pro level guy every now and then and he wears just lightweight jogging shorts. He says it takes a little while to get your nether region "toughened up" (don't like the sound of that AT ALL!), but he says ultimately its much more comfortable because of the air flow. 

John


----------



## Marc (Apr 9, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I always wear padded shorts, but I ride with a pro level guy every now and then and he wears just lightweight jogging shorts. He says it takes a little while to get your nether region "toughened up" (don't like the sound of that AT ALL!), but he says ultimately its much more comfortable because of the air flow.
> 
> John



He is definitely in the minority with his opinion.


----------



## Jisch (Apr 9, 2010)

He's in the minority on most of his opinions - one of those guys... 

John


----------



## Marc (Apr 9, 2010)

Jisch said:


> He's in the minority on most of his opinions - one of those guys...
> 
> John



I admit, I'm often that way, as are most of my friends.  But not when it comes to my delicate taint.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2010)

I have no need, or desire to toughen up that area.


----------

